# Mabrothrax's Deathguard



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

I thought I'd share my ever growing Deathguard army with you lot out there.

Alot of this first batch of photos are quite old, but i'll get the more recent and WIP stuff up soon k:


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Ok, this next lot is more recent, perhaps 6 to 9 months old...


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

This is my (Daemon Prince/Primarch) Mortarion...









































































He's still being painted, and a I plan to put him on a larger (60mm) base soon.

The problem I have is I tend to get everythng about 75% done then go off on another mad scheme, and another, and another... eventually I go back and finish stuff, sometimes :grin:


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

this is what's currently on the desk being worked on

A unit of Deathguard jetbikers!





































Plus I'm working on some of the old RT Nurgle renegades...










I also have being built at present, a unit of missile launcher equipped Plaguemarines/nurgle Havoks.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Blimey, what an incredibly varied army you have!  I particularly like the rust effect you achieved on the metal. Mortarion is looking rather spiffy too. +rep


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Great looking army. To me it is how I would picture the Deathgaurd. Well done:victory:


----------



## Naravus (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like I've been inspired to spend more money and finish my own deathguard >.< Thanks!

What do you use the Mortarion sculpt in your 2nd post as?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Mabrothrax said:


>


Great job on him, have some well deserved rep!


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Naravus said:


> What do you use the Mortarion sculpt in your 2nd post as?


I've used the 'death knight' (heresy era mortarion) as both a terminator lord with daemon weapon and (wingless) daemon prince. 

I have to say I'm very disillusioned with chaos lords in general and out of three games I used him as such he was a monster in one, pants in the other and killed himself with his daemon weapon in the third!

When the daemon prince version eventuall got into combat he rocked. It felt right.

I am considering using the sorcerer option soon, most likely with warptime.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

WOW!!! This army is one of the finest Nurgle armies I've seen! The variation is simply amazing, and I love the jetbikers, and how all the tanks are pre-heresy! Mortarion......I just can't find a compliment for him......here's some rep!


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

amazing stuff!! i love the faces you worked into the cannon and the rust looks awesome! did you use green stuff to do the tormented faces?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice to see your stuff here, *Marbothrax*. There is simply no such thing as 'too much Nurgle' 

And this seems like a good opportunity to give a phlegm-ridden shout out to all the denizens of the *Papa Nurgle* forums :biggrin:


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Kitsunex said:


> amazing stuff!! i love the faces you worked into the cannon and the rust looks awesome! did you use green stuff to do the tormented faces?


Yep, a smear of green stuff, and then 3 strategically placed holes for each face.

The rust is the same tchnique used on the whole army-
base coat of Scorched brown - stipple Bestal brown - stipple Macharius Solar Orange - then pick out edges and add flecks with Boltgun Metal.

Hey Svartmetall, good yo see you infecting ths place.

Thanks one and all for the comments & rep.

More up soon!


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great model conversions all around. The color scheme is excellent.:so_happy:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

bloody amazing i love the rust effect and how the predator looks like its morphing into a massive person kind of thing.. madness... this has inspired me to do death guard... if i ever do CSM..... i tried khorne it was boring.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

*More stuff... and a Plaguereaper!*

Well, I've been away from this lovely place for a while but I return with a huge update on my ever growing Deathguard/Nurgle Daemon uber army of death...

Let's just say 'life gets in the way' _(starting university, illness, moving into new home with girlfriend & kids, mongoose infestations, tea shortage...)_

There are a number of things I'm slowly progressing through.

The old dread, one of the oldest models still part of the 'current range' has had yet another facelift. I've never liked this model, and have had it since it came out (at least 12 years ago), but it's starting to get into my good books.



















Needs more rust.  

The all Missile launcher Havocs are getting there...










...as are the classic RT Renegades...










Then there's the champion for the jetbike squad.



















:good:


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

This is 'Vilespawn' by Gribbly Miniatures - it's a rather wierd GUO style monster, with a funky cauldron. My intention is to build him a palanquin and use him as Ku'gath. Although it's early days yet I've decided to go for a more yellow-brown scheme for this guy rather than the traditional greens.










A scale comparison with the GW GUO and Ultraforge Greater Plague Daemon;










Here we have a Land Speeder! Needs green stuff etc, and eventually it'll join the jetbikes, unless I get some more.




















The jetbikes themselves are in a state of extreme unfinished-ness - I need another rider, and to do some GS work.










Tra la la.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

*Plaguereaper!*

*Cue grand and sinister music*





































Here's take two of the vats, plus a few nurglings taking up residence...





































Needs more Guinness


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Added some more nurglings and stuff:






































The dremmel part of the texturing is 95% done...





































Next stage is to glue on random patches of sand/flock (especially to the tracks to make them look caked in mud), add some green stuff boils & buboes, perhaps a few mushrooms, and whatever else I can think of.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like what I've seen so far and your WIPs look very promising. The rust and faces on your vindicator are AMAZING! +rep


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

*12" Plaguereaper with extra mushrooms*

I'm gonna play with some green stuff and attempt to make some convincing fungi.

Here's what I'm aiming for...




























...and here are the results...

(and some other skank & mud)














































Next up is to start making the vats and tanks look better, plus I've not yet built/attached the engine/exhaust parts. I'm try to think of something more interesting to put there.

Nearly time to undercoat and paint the little bugger 

:so_happy:


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

more GS mushrooms!
the conversions are lovely, the jetbikes are crazy, and some of your ideas are jsut awesome
my personal favourite is the nurgle dude sitting on the throne you've made. epic

keep it up


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Wow pure class there pal. Going to keep an eye on this thread!!!!!! +rep for sure


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful army. Mortarion is fantastic. The old RT stuff brings back memories as well. Have a smack of my rep hammer.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That will be the most skanky tank ever. The rest of the force is amazing to behold. Fantastic conversions and gs work. Truly vile,disgusting,putrescent work. Cool shrooms too.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

*Plaguereaper now with added paint *

Thought I'd share some more pics of the WIP Reaper...


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I raise a pustulent limb in rotting salute :biggrin: I always like seeing Plaguereapers that don't just slavishly copy the original GW one (good as that is) but have their own take on the idea; I particularly like the Nurglings crawling out from inside the armour plating. Really nice work.


_____


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Great job. You are a fantastic painter, your mixes of greens, whites, and browns work very well together. +rep


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

*You can't keep a good Plague down*

Thought I'd show you lovely people what's been going on.


I decided to re-base a my models. I've used the PP style bases for a change, and got hold of some resin cast deep recessed ones to make sexy swamp bases with clear resin and all that jazz

Before...



















and after:


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Got Plasma? Got Sexy.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

*the Überbliterator*

It would appear that there are a few things in he Chaos dex that I don't yet have in my army, chief amongst these are Obliterators.

I've always felt that in game they were something of a cop-out and largely overrated, but it has to be said that they are one of the quintessential choices for any chaos army these days.

There are many damn fine Obliterators on various forums. Superb and unique creations all, and mine must be equally so.

The main problem is that I already have 6 Obliterators models in my army - converted into Terminators, and if an Obliterator is traditionally (much) larger than a Terminator, then it stands to reason that my Obliterator needs to be bigger than my Terminobliterators... 

What chaos marine-like models are bigger than Obliterators? Daemon Princes!

I just so happen to have one of the metal DPs kicking around all chopped up and waiting to be given the 'Mab Love'.

To put the nay-sayers at rest, here are some size comparison shots of the *Überbliterator* alongside a Plaguemarines and Terminobliterators:



















And a comparison with my Daemon Prince (a modified, taller Nurgle DP model):


----------



## mutronics (Oct 11, 2010)

Holy excrement! is there anything here that doesn't rock?! +Rep right there!

Especially loving the Obilt conversions. Tall, wide and mean! I am green with nurgle rot and envy!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Loving the Uberbliterator! Since my own Obliterators are based on Minotaurs, I've thought for a while it would be fun to make a sort of Obliterator Champion based on the Doombull model; this Daemon Prince-based one looks very cool  Nice use of the Kai Gun model, it's a classic bit; I'd suggest having some heavy-duty cabling going from the underside of the plasma cannon back into the area under his right shoulderpad, for that extra-techno feel.


----------

